# Seniors, The Chairless Chair...Bet We Could All Use One of These!



## SeaBreeze (Jun 30, 2014)

I could use one of these at home, and would have like it too when I was still working, lol! 

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/robot-legs-are-the-new-standing-desk


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 30, 2014)

Wasn't that on one of the episodes of 'Duck Dynasty'?


----------

